# how to?



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

what is cycling and how do u cycle?


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

If you truly dont know what cycling is, you should invest in an aquarium book before you even think of buying fish or the tank
















1stAmmonia
2nd-Nitrite 
3rd Nitrates

ammonia and Nitrites are deadly for your fish. Nitrates are usually not deadly ,but you usually want very little to none in the aquarium. You can accomplish this by doing routine water changes.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea do some heavy research on aquariums, definately not ready to have a tank if u dont know what cycling is no offense

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...hp?showforum=66


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

that link didnt really help


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

thats the water chemistry forum for u to do ur research and find information about all the chemicals..ammonia..nitrates..nitrites...etc....

jst to go get u started


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

Just set your tank up and let it run with feeder goldfish in it.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

l2ob said:


> thats the water chemistry forum for u to do ur research and find information about all the chemicals..ammonia..nitrates..nitrites...etc....
> 
> jst to go get u started


 exactly, that's the forum to post this topic in

you need basic aquarium info first tho


----------

